# Great budget way to get into spraying finishes...



## majeagle1

Wow, thanks for the review…........... you are right, I never wanted to spend a lont of $$$ for trying out an HVLP, but this seems like just the ticket!


----------



## ajosephg

What are the minimum compressor requirements?


----------



## Jimi_C

Rockler has their turbine HVLP on sale right now too, just in case people are looking. I ordered mine last night


----------



## timpletcher

I AGREE WITH THIS REVIEW! We use this exact gun for automotive painting and its a workhorse! We compared it to its $150 Napa counterpart and found that the HVLP gun offered by harbor freight is every bit as good! 
Great gun, highly recommended!


----------



## timpletcher

Joe - you wont need a huge compressor for this gun, I think I used to control the air at 40 PSI at the gun. If your compressor is big enough to run an air nailer it'll run this paint gun just fine!


----------



## mckenziedrums

I don't recall the CFM off the top of my head but like Tim said, any compressor that can fire a nail gun will be fine. Obviously the larger storage capacity you have the less you have to listen to it running… I have a 26 gallon in my "shop" and I can do quite a bit of spraying before the compressor fires back up.

I've owned a few Devilbiss guns that weren't the top of the line but were considerably more expensive than this and I ended up selling them off after picking this up on a whim. They have a combo pack and I'm tempted to try the larger gun but I just don't spray big things that often.


----------



## ajosephg

Thanks - I've been thinking about a HVLP, but can't afford a thousand dollar bill.


----------



## mckenziedrums

If you guys end up with any questions about getting into spraying the finishes with this one let me know… Though it's kind of hard to explain when it's really about finding what works for you.

I updated the review with a photo of a jewelry box I sprayed with this gun. For anyone that cares I used Emtech 9300 water based polycarbonate from Target Coatings


----------



## Karson

Thanks for the review. I think I've got that gun in the shop.


----------



## cosmicturner

Thanks for the great review I will keep my eye open for a sale now I want one and at the price of $50 or less why not


----------



## flyingoak

I have this gun and it works well. its is easy to use and easy to clean


----------



## mattg

I just got me a Porter Cable PSH1. I read somewhere online that it was made by DeVilbiss. All I know is it's a great gun, and only $80.00!!


----------



## SteveMI

I bought the gun back when this post started, but it has been hibernating until today. I had to paint some spindles with milk paint and after two attempts I had to take a chance at learning HLVP painting on the fly.

The final result is great, but I have to admit that there was no talent involved. I turned adjustments without any idea of what to expect and held a setting when some level of spray came out.

Instructions are really poor from the box. Can I get some advise on sequence of adjustments? Seems to be three; one on bottom of gun for airflow, one on rear of gun to move the needle in venturi and then one on side of gun that I don't have any idea of purpose.

Milk paint (cypress green, water base) is pretty thick and I didn't want to thin it due to need to return the remainder to the can. For first coat, spray was almost invisible and I needed to go over areas multiple times until seeing they were wet. For second coat, I turned the pressure up from 44 psi to 50 psi and got a visible spray.

Steve.


----------



## mckenziedrums

Wow… milk paint is pretty thick for a small detail gun for sure! I'd have to go eyeball mine again to see which adjustment is the flow but it sounds like you need to back the pressure down and increase the flow of fluid. A really good way to tune your gun is to just spray water against a box, spare board, etc. The side control is probably the fan adjustment btw… Play with the water spray until you get it where you want it then adjust as needed for various fluids.

Truth be told… spraying is something that is learned by trial and error and while you can "teach" it eventually it comes down to just getting a set up that works for you. Glad to hear your first experiment turned out well!


----------



## SteveMI

Never thought about "reducing" the pressure. Will try that next time. Was still thinking about airbrush where you have to have enough air flow to pull the paint up.

Steve.


----------



## mckenziedrums

Gravity cups work a little differently… You're not sucking the paint up into a straw by passing air across the opening. Thus the low pressure part of HVLP  Too much air pressure will get you a VERY dry spray which may not lay down smooth because it will dry so fast.


----------



## SteveMI

Fast drying was an understatement on the first coat. I was always the kid the took every christmas or birthday gift apart within 24 hours, so the spray gun fell victim today. Then I googled a bit and think that I have a feel for the way it works. Have some experiments set up for next couple days and will blog the experience.

Gun sprayed polyurethane perfectly. Of course, it was much thinner.

Table finally done and looks good.

Steve.


----------



## mckenziedrums

Amazing how easy things can be once you convince yourself to actually try them  Once you get it dialed in you're pretty much set. I've had my gun for 2 years now and I'm thinking it's time to replace it with another one. Think my wife found a coupon for a free screwdriver set with purchase at HF so I guess I'll grab some screw drivers to lose somewhere around the house while I'm there.


----------



## gardentiger

got it for 15.00 at HF Myrtle Beach two weeks ago. havent opened the box yet…jut couldn't resist.


----------



## mckenziedrums

Well… not $15 but they did put it on sale for $29 today for anyone interested.

http://www.harborfreight.com/hvlp-detail-spray-gun-46719.html?utm_source=direct&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2810A


----------



## Scarecrow

will this sprat paint/primer as I need to paint some cabinets and what I bout at homedepot leaves little droplets--I do have a compressor…so this should work if it will do piant…and will I have to thin paint down also….thanks for the help


----------



## mckenziedrums

For primer you might want to grab a gun with a bigger tip… They have a combo pack they sell with a full size gun along with the detailer. That's probably the way to go for spraying large things like cabinets anyways.


----------



## WaywardHoosier

This review gave me the inititive to buy a Harbor Freight HVLP. I know nothing about spraying and need to learn. When I know what I'm doing I may look into something else or find that this gun will meet my needs.

I bought the smaller gun for $13.


----------



## SchottFamily

The gun's on sale for $11.99 today - looking for a review and came on this. Thanks, folks!


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the review I may pick up the combo deal.


----------

